# WHERE HAS EVERYONE BEEN...ON VACATION



## rgecaprock (Jul 19, 2007)

I hope that everone is enjoying their summer. It's been kind of quiet around here lately. It doesn't seem like summer here, temperature wise. We have had so much rain that it has kept the temps in the 80's. I'm sure you all are busy with the kids and taking trips and having fun!!
We will all be getting fired up soon about Winestock and looking forward to fall.


Just wanted to say hello as I have been kind of out of circulation myself lately.


Ramona


----------



## Angell Wine (Jul 19, 2007)

We've been looking for Ramona. Here up north, we got up to 96 deg's one day. Heat Index was 100 though.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 19, 2007)

Angell,


It is just wierd here. We have barely broken 90 this summer so far....it's ok with me though. Ramona


----------



## grapeman (Jul 19, 2007)

I've been wondering where everybody is also. Very little activity lately. June was hot here with a number of days hovering at or above 100. I had to replace the pool liner so couldn't use it when it was so hot. After I finally got it and installed it and filled the pool, all it has done is rain and have cold fronts. I haven't been in it once.It is supposed to get to the mid to upper 80's at least this coming week.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2007)

Its been hot &amp; humid here! I do know what you mean as this place
has been slow, Not many questions to answer, I think every ones a pro
now and doesnt need much help or its too hot and no ones wants to make
wine. For me its just been a little low on funds to buy kits with the
basement sucking up all my money although I am putting 2 Chocolate
Raspbrr kits on order so I dont miss out on them.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 19, 2007)

Been in the high 90's here with triple digit heat index. Add all the rain and add the humidity it has been miserable. I have been working days (thank goodness today was last day shift for a month) and it has been kicking my butt. When I get home at around 8PM I take a shower and hit the sack by 9. I log in here every day but most all of the questions asked have been adequately answered. I now will work the next month on night shift so I will be back in my element.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 19, 2007)

Smurfe,
Have you had time to enjoy a glass of red between shower and bed??


----------



## smurfe (Jul 19, 2007)

Sadly, no. I haven't popped a bottle open in close to a month.


----------



## Grant (Jul 19, 2007)

Well we are camping, have been since May 18. My kids competitive swim in a town 50 kms away and daughter also works at the pool. Easier and cheaper to just camp, than driving back and forth 2-3 times a day. Our winemaking is definitely taking a back seat. Have three bulk aging, 2 in stage three and one in 2 stage. I get home only long enough to rack. We did manage to bottle one batch last month though. I figure it is not really a bad thing to have bottles just sitting there aging though.


Grant


----------



## swillologist (Jul 20, 2007)

I just started a batch of tart cherry tonight. The rhubarb is resting in the basement.




Just look at them settingthere enjoying each others company.



I just moved the rhubarb into the bigger room and I think I must has sturred it up a little bit.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 20, 2007)

It is quite warm and humid here at the Cats Meow Winery also. Just finished stabilizing a Green Apple this morning and hope to find enough Blackberries tomorrow to get that batch going. Have two carboys of Muscadine and a Black Currant/Muscadineready to bottle but will probably just let them continue bulk aging for a bit longer. I am ready for fall weather.


----------



## peterCooper (Jul 20, 2007)

It's been great here. Loads of Rain, only just breaking into the 90's. Swimming pool is very usable though unless it thunders. Strange, not much in the way of thunderstorms even with all the rain.

Carol came home from the UK yesterday after three weeks away. (Yeaaah!). Both girls are still living as are the animals so I didn't do too bad a job as Mr. Mom. 

Secondaries are full and clearing (Murray River Reserve and a Pinot) Got some good stuff waiting to get started. Nothing to do except the yard (I don't normally have to mow this time of year 'cause it's all burned off) in which there is a lot of work. Trying to figure out how to manage cheese making in Texas when it has to age for a couple of years at 55-60 degrees.


----------



## PeterZ (Jul 20, 2007)

July is the #1 US vacation month, so it is no surprising that things are slow. Vacation for SWMBO and me this year will be Winestock. We're going to Austin the preceeding Wednesday to visit our daughter and her husband, then back to Dallas for Winestock.

I resigned my consulting job for the Navy yesterday, effective today, in favor of a job (the same job) as a government employee. I lost all accrued vacation, but got a 50% raise out of the deal. The new job starts Monday, and I don't even have to clean out my desk!

With apologies to The Who and Pete Townsend: "Meet the new geek. Same as the old geek."

But.....They did get fooled again.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 20, 2007)

Congradulations Peter on the "NEW" same old job.



Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats buddy !!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 21, 2007)

More money for more wine!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 21, 2007)

I've been busy picking fruit for winemaking. 
Then a few days ago I started getting really achy in the joints [figured it was from mowing, bagging and mulching] Then I was getting really hot [so...????....it's summer] Then I started getting chills, covered with goose bumps and shaking uncontrolably...figured I had Lyme's Disease so went to the clinic yesterday morning. They took blood tests, sent one off and the other showed the white blood count was out of whack...she figured I have Erlichiosis...a disease from infected Wood Ticks..like the kind of disease the dogs get from tick bites....Gee.... we vaccinate the dogs..why can't we get a shot???? So I am on antibiotics and starting to feel good again and can type better...the Tylenol helps with the aching. 


Had a little tick bite earlier this spring that had the typical ring of an infectedDeer Tick bite...since then have had many tick bites.... A few weeks ago had a big black/purple spot on the back of my leg, thought it was a bruise at first because my whole calf muscle ached like a deep bruise, then realized it was a bite of some sort...


The charms of liking to be outsideall the timecomes with it's throns...they wouldn't treat my poison ivy because the antibiotics wouldn't work well...Poison ivy I can deal with...the the infected tick bite really snuck up on me.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, that really "bites" NW. Hope you feel better soon. I was hoping last night I would be able to walk today. My ankle had swollen up for some reason(not sure why). This morning it was fine and I worked out in the vineyard all day pruning. I decided it was training time for the VSP. I had let extra growth go for a while to build root reserves. They were starting to get overgrown so I trimmed them back and positioned the new shoots. I'll post some pictures I took when I get a few minutes.


Again, get better soon. I have missed your usual presence and good cheer.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 21, 2007)

I feel fine....actually the hot and cold spells would only last a short time, then I would feel perfectly normal...the aching would return as the Tylenol would wear off. I was able to do most everything I normally do, except for the chills...I would be shaking so bad my teeth were chattering and I couldn't even hold a book....then it would pass..and I'd wonder..."what the heck was that???" 


A friend's mother had Lyme's Disease...she hadn't been to the doctor for 40 years and self diagnosed.... "the flu"....they tested her for many things...because of her age and not knowing that she is an avid gardener and spends all summer outside..... it took many doctors before any of them did atest for Lyme's disease...she ended up in a wheel chair for awhile, almost a total invalid. 


Years ago another friend had a young grandson who was an invalid...[this was almost before anyone knew of Lyme's Disease] they eventually tested and treated with this antibiotic and he is healthy guy now.


A neighbor's son whowas a constant complainer ended up having Lyme's disease...they took him to Rochester Mayo Clinic and even did psychiatric tests before a doctor got the idea to test for this simple thing. He is normal now.


So when I felt these symptoms I went in within 2 days...


Be careful .....it's a jungle out there....*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Jul 21, 2007)

I used to spend my summers in the WI woods. Nothing like a good "tick check" 1-4 times a day. And don't forget about our 4-legged friends!

Hope you feel better soon NW!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll Echo Lennie's wishes NW..Have you ever tried the Avon, Skin So Soft as a repellent. Has worked great for me for years.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion....but...I get the sneeze if I go near anyone wearing Avon...so I for sure haven't tried it. 


I don't think anything would repel ticks... I use Bounce or Downy sheetsto keep away mosquitos and that seems to work...also spray loose lightweight shirts with bug spray, that always works for mosquitos....Deer/Horse flies are starting up now.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 22, 2007)

Bert and I did some camping this weekend. It was so cold on Thursday night he thought his nose got frostbit!




By last night it was so hot we had to have the fan running in the tent camper.



Big change of temperature. We decided we didn't need to sit around and be miserable at the park, so we packed up early today and were home by noon. Let's hear it for the A/C!


----------



## chevyguy65 (Jul 22, 2007)

Up here we have been travelling around Wisconsin quite abit the last few weeks . I work a 4 on 2 off,5 on 2 off shift so my weekends off only happen every 3rd month.Mrs Chevy and I make sure we make full use of the weekends whencan. We went to upper WI this past weekend. Took the 2 boys to GOD'S country.Drove the logging roads. did some target practise and swam in the river. 


As far as the wine making...... we have:


Rhubarb clearing...3gals
White zin clearing...6gals
Cherry in secondary...3gals
Cranberry Chianti....on deck


Tick count after that 3 woodticks...here's a neat tip...To remove them, grab them close to the mouth(next to your skin) with a tweezers and turn "counter-clockwise" they come right out mouth and all.. then I usally kill the with a match or lighter.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't think the ones we have up here are the ones that screw in, they pull right off sometimes with a bit of flesh in their chops........Ipull their legs off and let them go.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 22, 2007)

Twist offs huh! I guess the other ones you can use a corkscrew on then!


----------



## chevyguy65 (Jul 23, 2007)

I should have seen that one coming!!






Try it next time it really works


----------



## Waldo (Jul 23, 2007)

Absolutely amazing...It's July 24th and the temp here this morning is 62 degrees.


----------



## peterCooper (Jul 23, 2007)

Waldo,

It's only the 23rd!
That's why it's so cool.


----------



## swillologist (Jul 23, 2007)

My grapes are turning Wado. It must be fall. 







*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 23, 2007)

Waldo, Lucky you to have an actual breath of fresh cool air. And Swill. Your grapes are beautiful. Isn't it too early?


Ramona


----------



## bmorosco (Jul 23, 2007)

Man they look great!!!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful swill


----------



## grapeman (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice gapes Swill. Ramona, they aren't ripe yet- just reaching Veraison. It will take the average grape 4-6 weeks to finish ripening after the beginning of veraison. It marks the beginning of the final push stage. We are probably 2 weeks from veraison here. Last year it was about the first week of August here for most varieties.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2007)

Swill, those look awesome!!!!!!! Bravo


----------



## swillologist (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 
You're right appleman. They are a long ways from beingripe. But I think they are alittle early this year. Up until last year I had just been eating the grapes. But last year we had a bumper crop. My neighbor talked me into making some wine with then. That is how I got started into this. So I really haven't paid much attention to when they started to turn. Guess I will pay more attention from now on


----------



## Coaster (Jul 24, 2007)

Heading down to Schlitterbahn in Galveston next week I think, then time to make the final push on the wine cellar conversion in the garage (if I can get a reliable electrician). Other than that I got a new position at the same company that keeps me really busy. Have a bunch of wine aging that will be bottled in a hugh party in about 10 days. Then I have to go about filling all them empty carboys.


----------



## swillologist (Jul 29, 2007)

Update on grapes. Here is what they look like today.




Looking better but still have a ways to go. Here is thebunch I had post earlier.













*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## scotty (Jul 30, 2007)

Im going to Florida for a while


----------



## grapeman (Jul 30, 2007)

scotty said:


> Im going to Florida for a while




Where have you been Scotty? I thought you were in Florida, but then again I see your location is the Western Sahara?


----------



## scotty (Jul 30, 2007)

OK you got me. I don't think that most of you folks realize how fascinating your lives are to me. farms, orchards. trips to all over the world on business etc. 
I just clown about the vacation while i wish down deep that i could just see some of the things that are ordinary lots of to you folks.
Florida has its good things if one likes motorcycling all year round.
It is also a great place if you don't mind being run off the road by an 85 year inconsiderate old goat in a light blue 4 door Lincoln wearing cataract glasses.
Thats basically why I'm going to Florida for my vacation




.


We are however looking for an overnight runs to ST Augustine, tarpon Springs, south Georgia and cocoa beachin a few weeks.

*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 30, 2007)

Scotty, wherever you are at, whatever you are doing, whatever you have done , whatever you have seen...someone , somewhere, wishes they could of been in YOUR shoes, and experienced what YOU have.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 30, 2007)

Me, I just wanna do what stinkie does


----------



## Wade E (Jul 30, 2007)

Well said JW!


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 30, 2007)

What JW said.........

Sometimes the dream is better than the real thing.

If in your travels however, you venture into North Carolina, I'll leave the light on, your always welcome, as with any other board member.


----------



## scotty (Jul 30, 2007)

Im waiting to travel a bit. I hope I havent given folks the impression that i am pre occupied with the idea of shoveling manure, waking up before dawn to run the harvesters, spraying for worms etc.((I was raised intruck farming country on long island NY))Its just that i admire a lot of you folks. I never envy. I have been blessed with that sort of temperment. I don't however have any trouble seeing the beauty in thelifestyles of other people.


Even stinkie when he is freezing his italian butt off while testing the fruits of jis labor.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 30, 2007)

Scotty, you have one up on me- you get a vacation. I haven't had an actual paid vacation in......... well never. My current boss just won't seem to allow me one. I do take an occasional 3 day weekend and they are like heaven in the spring, summer or fall, since I can work in the garden, orchard or vineyar, unless I'm doing work on the house , or yard, or......... I can't remember when the last time I was out of state, unless you count Vermont across the lake- less than a half hour away. I did leave the country last year. We went to Canada 45 minutes away to get some wine making supplies. I want to go to Quebec later this autumn to visit a few Wineries and Vineyards(there are several within an hour drive). So you see, we all want what we can't get easy, that's what makes us want it.


----------



## scotty (Jul 30, 2007)

AM
I had 2 small dellis and know the 7 day routine. Now that i am retired i have nightmares sometimes about the pressure of 7 day a week work.
I will still however drool when i see the farms, flowers, orchards, vineyards and the many things all of the other folks on this website do. It is like traveling all over the world every time i boot up.


Thanks to all


I am now trying to get to arkansas to sneak up on waldo.
My problem is that last year someone stole my enclose trailer. O replaced it with a foldind one that can stand up and be rolled into a spot inside.




I dont want to get my Harley wet.






Such problems eh????


----------



## chevyguy65 (Jul 30, 2007)

Cherish what you have.... I work a 4on 2 off, 5on 2off work week. so I get weekends off every 3 months ...... with a wife and4 childrenit gets a little depressing having to work 3rd shiftevery weekend. In my line ofwork younever know if your next shift is your last one. Live life to the fullest and if you have a significant other make her feel special every day. *Edited by: chevyguy65 *


----------



## scotty (Jul 30, 2007)

chevyguy65 said:


> Cherish what you have.... I work a 4on 2 off, 5on 2off work week. so I get weekends off every 3 months ...... with a wife and4 childrenit gets a little depressing having to work 3rd shiftevery weekend. In my line ofwork younever know if your next shift is your last one. Live life to the fullest and if you have a significant other make her feel special every day.




Good advice even if you like chevies.


----------

